# The Official Left 4 Dead/ Left 4 Dead 2 Multiplayer PARTAAYY!!



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 10, 2009)

_Ahoy mateys! _ Welcome aboard the official thread for anything and everything falling into the discussion of these 2 games. Since we (Sunny, quan_chi, tarey_g and yours truly) had been playing this game extensively for the past couple of days now, we thought of expanding this group to our fellow Digitians. So here's how it's going to work, I'll post the tutorial to the best of my knowledge and hopefully we can form small clans and gather for sessions & report back here. Since Left 4 Dead 2 hasn't released, we'll keep the discussion only to L4D for now. Then as we get the next game, we'll work that out as well. Enough blabbering from my side, let's get this party started!

*Recipe:*
4 x zombie ass kickers group 
1 x Left 4 Dead rotting copy (Left 4 Dead V1.0)
1 x Hamachi  (Hamchi)
1 x FRAPS camera (Don't you want to document this event?)

*Version Check*

-First and foremost, you all need to verify the version of Left 4 Dead copy you guys have. For those in doubt as to what version they have. Run the game, open the console by pressing '~' key and type 'version' and hit enter.

*NOTE:* To enable developers console, you need to launch the game, go to Options - Keyboard/Mouse - Allow Developer Console and set it to "enabled". This should allow you access to the console.

The version screen should look like this (yes I suck at resizing):

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/51243_mhlpa/left4dead%20version2.jpg

- Once you have determined the version you guys have, make sure it's the same for everyone, failing to which the person won't connect. It's best to keep it at V1.0.0.5 which is our current game. Unless you are all able to secure yourselves the latest patch. On second thoughts, don't bother. It would just confuse you all. I'll work up a tutorial for that later.  

*Hamachi Configuration*

Assuming everyone knows how to use Google, download Hamachi. Now here's the tricky part, people who form the group of 4, need to co-ordinate properly for this set up. I would suggest you all meet on Yahoo, discuss it and launch Hamachi together. Why? I'll let you know.

For this game, Valve relies on the same "first 2 IP octet" rule. Translation: Your Hamachi IP's first 2 octet should be same for all 4 people to be able to connect. When I say first 2 octet, I mean if 192.161.59.32 is you Hamachi IP address, then it's first 2 octet would be "192.161". In order to match these octets one must fresh install and launch Hamachi together. It will then allow you to create a Hamachi ID and thus grant you IP addresses accordingly. If you do it together, you should get the same first 2 octets.

*NOTE:* For People who already have Hamachi installed and have an IP assigned, use this trick to get a new IP:
- Close Hamachi (if open in system tray)
- In Windows XP: Go to C:\Documents and Settings\*USER*\Application Data and Delete the Hamachi folder in there. 
- Launch Hamachi app simultaneously with others and follow tutorial in it to create new IP (just keep clicking next).

If all goes well then you all should have the same octet. It should look like this:

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/51241_n5gad/Hamachi%20octet.JPG

- Once you're done with the octet part, now one person needs to host the server and the others would join him. Once you guys are logged into your Hamachi clients, the host would need to create a new network by click on the triangle shaped icon right next to the power button and click on "Create a Network". Then pass on the network name and password to the rest of the folks. The clients would join that network by click on the same triangle like icon and hitting "Join network" and entering the server's details.

- Once you all are logged into the server, it should reflect the name of the people in the list of the network (as in the above pic). 

*Configuring the Game*

Now that we are done with the Hamachi side of it, let's begin with the game part of it. Nothing much to do out here. 

- *For clients* (people joining), you just have to sit back and relax.

- *For servers ONLY* (people hosting), you need to open notepad and add the following line (without quotation marks):

"left4dead.exe -game left4dead -console -novid +sv_allow_lobby_connect_only 0 +z_difficulty normal +map l4d_airport02_offices" 

You can change the difficulty level from normal to whatever you want by editing that line.

*NOTE:* This game is realistic and hence friendly fire is turned ON by default on the normal and above modes. So if you shoot your partner he/she would certainly take damage. If you need friendly fire OFF, then play on Easy mode. It's the only workaround for now. 

- You can even edit the map to whichever you want. To get the map list, run the game, hit the console again and type "map *" (without quotes again) and you will get the list of maps available. 

To save you the trouble, I compiled the map list available:


> l4d_airport01_greenhouse
> l4d_airport02_offices
> l4d_airport03_garage
> l4d_airport04_terminal
> ...



- Just copy this map name and paste it after the map name line I gave above. 

- Now you need to save this notepad file and rename it to "launch.bat" 

- This should make it an executable bat file. 

- Once this is done. Launch the game and the map will launch along with the server. Now the host needs to provide his Hamachi IP address to everyone else.

- All the rest need to do is join that IP by launching the game, launching console and typing "connect XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX" and you should connect directly to the host.

Image: 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/51242_ujmmz/left4dead%20connect.jpg

And you're all set to play this game. Hope this helps you all. If any doubts or queries, feel free to post it out here. 

*Game Crashing Fix*

We discovered this while we were playing the game and it crashed pretty often. If you guys experience this then here's a solution:

1.) Go to Options - Video - Display Mode and set it to "Windowed (No Border"

2.) Go to Options - Video - Advanced Settings - Muticore Rendering  and set it to "Disabled"


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice compilation, will save lot of time for the ones new to this.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 10, 2009)

Buddy, this' awesome! Can't find the v1.0.0.5 Patch. Can we all download the v1.0.0.9 Patch?

*www.garena.com/forum/redirect.php?goto=findpost&pid=4791614&ptid=455930


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2009)

thanx a ton for the tut Ethan...do we really have to patch the game, better play directly..what say???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 10, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> thanx a ton for the tut Ethan...do we really have to patch the game, better play directly..what say???


You don't need to patch anything. Just check all your versions and if it's the same, then don't bother patching it.


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for tutorial...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 11, 2009)

Anytime. How about you guys give it a test run today? I am have an off at work. So we all can meet up on Yahoo and let loose. Who's in?


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm ready...add me on yahooM  .. sxyadii@yahoo.in


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 11, 2009)

@quan: We have Krow, sxyadii and myself ready right now. I just have to grab some lunch then could join your guys. I think Geek is ready too. sxyadii adding you on Yahoo now.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 11, 2009)

^I'm still "gettin'" L4D . I'll be available on Sat. Have a good time shootin' zombies' a$$es!


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> @quan: We have Krow, sxyadii and myself ready right now. I just have to grab some lunch then could join your guys. I think Geek is ready too. sxyadii adding you on Yahoo now.


I am on #krow @ *webchat.freenode.net

If you could join there...  Anyway,I'm ready for the test run too.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 11, 2009)

Yo! Ethan, add me: blondiegunslinger@yahoo.com .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 11, 2009)

For the time being, me and Krow will be testing it out. I'll let you know how it goes. Also that IRC chat is kinda messy, Yahoo is better.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 11, 2009)

So, when shall we play together?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 11, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> So, when shall we play together?


Errr....when all of you get the game may be?


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

Me and Ethan tested it.. All running fine for us and yes, sunny was missing again!

of course we didnt call him lol


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2009)

Wait till i get the game tomorrow. But the problem is I am dwnlding 720P copy of 300 movie. I think i have to pause it at any chance. 

BTW, how were you pwnted krow knoob? survived even for 5 mins?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice game. Now if we could only get everyone's attention who are interested in this game to come online at one time and get the same Hamachi octet. Changing the octet each time some one new comes in would be pain in the ass. Anyway, we'll rendezvous back at 9:30PM.

PS: Sunny is still buried deep down in the grave from our last session and waiting to be rescued again. *wink*


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Wait till i get the game tomorrow. But the problem is I am dwnlding 720P copy of 300 movie. I think i have to pause it at any chance.
> 
> BTW, how were you pwnted krow knoob? survived even for 5 mins?


I was outta ammo in about 7 minutes, then Ethan had to leave and I died instantly. Well, he was the one killing mostly. I was like worse than the bots. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
vamsi you a Knoob. You called me, so I got the game and now u unavailable!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2009)

I am assuring again. I am one helluva knoob in FPS games. Wait... you are a noob too. Let have fun shooting each other instead of zombies. As the friendly fire is on!!


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

I am sure I shot ethan many times though!  :hides:


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 11, 2009)

Krow said:


> I was outta ammo in about 7 minutes, then Ethan had to leave and I died instantly. Well, he was the one killing mostly. I was like worse than the bots.


You gotta be kiddin' me? You were doing really good for someone who claims to be a newbie at FPS games. And yes with friendly fire ON, we always get caught in the line of fire. Happens mostly when we are all surrounded by zombies and spray bullets randomly. Give it some time and you'll learn how to provide cover support, heal others and also thyself. 

I'll have to re-schedule the meet to 10:00PM. Tell quan_chi if you guys can. I'll be online by then. Vamsi and Geek, get your copies fast. We can get together this weekend and wreak havoc.


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> You gotta be kiddin' me? You were doing really good for someone who claims to be a newbie at FPS games. And yes with friendly fire ON, we always get caught in the line of fire. Happens mostly when we are all surrounded by zombies and spray bullets randomly. Give it some time and you'll learn how to provide cover support, heal others and also thyself.
> 
> I'll have to re-schedule the meet to 10:00PM. Tell quan_chi if you guys can. I'll be online by then. Vamsi and Geek, get your copies fast. We can get together this weekend and wreak havoc.


Well, I am certainly not new to be pwned in FPS games, but I am new to a compliment in an FPS game. 

10pm it is. I'm gonna be there. vamsi and geek both are Knoobs.  So I think we will have to get others who have the game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 11, 2009)

^Yo! I'm a...uhhh...master(?) at FPS gamin'. I ain't a Knoob . Finished 87% . I'll get this today, but can't join ye guys today . Vamsi, Ethan & Krow can y'all come to zombieland on Saturday from 1 PM?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 11, 2009)

Make that 10:30PM. There is still no sign of tarey, so let's see how it works. I buzz you all. 

@geek: Weekend is fine. Night sessions are the best. Afternoon isn't the best time for zombie slaying.


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm out of L4D meets. Had enough of hama - CHEEE. For a non FPS fan, it is bullcrap.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 11, 2009)

^Ye out? Feared of zombies, eh?  

@Ethan - Man, I can't shoot zombies at night. Can ye guys come on Sat., please?


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2009)

@Ethan..

Am 'getting' the installer. Will let you know once am ready...!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 12, 2009)

Just now finished with setup.bat. The problem is the gmae crashes when there are more zombies on the screen. I borrowed my friends 9600gt, BTW.

After bumping down the visuals the game is stable. I am going to college now. I will be back at 5:30PM. We can have some genuine fun today.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 12, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Make that 10:30PM. There is still no sign of tarey, so let's see how it works. I buzz you all.



There is no electricity supply in my area since 2 days , suddenly i feel i live in a village  .


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2009)

^Congats.. Enjoy Zombie killing now!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 12, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> There is no electricity supply in my area since 2 days , suddenly i feel i live in a village  .


No wonder you didn't come online yesterday. Krow officially gave up on Hamachi and my octet got changed trying to get him online. 

@Vamsi: I have posted the crash fix solution above. So lets' get this thing rolling on the weekend OR you guys could gather up on Yahoo today and have fun. PM Sunny, quan_chi and tarey.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 12, 2009)

@Vamsi - Yo! I'm in! Know my Yahoo! ID, right?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 12, 2009)

Installin' L4D now! Will be available this Sat.! Woohoo!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 12, 2009)

Yo dudes i have the skullp..thingy. This means i'll be able to play. Yipee. Gr8 news.  I will join soon. Now dwld Hamachi. I'll let you all know soon. Will i able able to play in other mp servers with hamachi??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 12, 2009)

^Yeah, I think everybody's havin' that version . So it's fine.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 12, 2009)

People, have fun playin' L4D. It's too violent. I uninstalled it. Have fun .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 12, 2009)

> People, have fun playin' L4D. It's too violent. I uninstalled it. Have fun .


No offence but What a KID! you'r. Its fine if you find it too violent. Again no offence.


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2009)

Erm... Is Crysis not violent, is AC not violent, Is dark knight not violent?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 12, 2009)

^i think he didn't find the right words to express it. He should have used "too much gore".


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 12, 2009)

So, anyone up for a game?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah, too much gore. I'm tryin' to keep myself away from such games. Anyway, have fun.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 20, 2009)

NOTICE​All the thinkdigit members interested to play l4d multiplayer.please form your team if possible atleast 5 members will do.i think today we can test in groups.

and please make it before 9.00 tonight.

________________________________________________
@ethan,tarey and sunny well sorry guys as yesterday i could not continue.i have told my reason to ethan.hope you will understand.thats why 9.00 or before it will be a perfect time


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 29, 2009)

So playing on Hard mode is not so bad after all. We got our butts whooped nearly 50 times now stuck on the same level since past 3 days. I have developed a new level of hatred towards the TANK. But today I say, we slay his sorry ass!


----------



## quan chi (Nov 29, 2009)

why you guys jump in and out of yahoo. lets finish this.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 29, 2009)

quan chi said:


> why you guys jump in and out of yahoo. lets finish this.


Errr......We already put in 3 hours into the game.


----------



## cyberjunkie (Nov 29, 2009)

Legit copies of L4D are selling on Steam for ~Rs. 300 until 9:30 PM this evening.


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi guys , ill like to play with you guys just tell me the time ill be there .


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 29, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> *Hamachi Configuration*
> 
> Assuming everyone knows how to use Google, download Hamachi. Now here's the tricky part, people who form the group of 4, need to co-ordinate properly for this set up. I would suggest you all meet on Yahoo, discuss it and launch Hamachi together. Why? I'll let you know.
> 
> ...



Or you can assign the ip to the players like this

1. Run Hamachi. Click the last button and choose Preferences. Then click Window and check the Show “Advanced…” peer menu item checkbox and click OK.
2. Now for every new player who joins your networks you have to do the following steps:
A. Right click the player’s entry in Hamachi
B. Click Advanced…
C. In the Peer VPN alias box enter the first three parts of your Hamachi IP address (example: 5.46.80) and add the last part of the player’s IP address (example: .191) so that it makes a new IP address.
D. Click OK. (UPDATE: No need to restart Hamachi. Tested.)
3. Launch the game. Click Create New Multiplayer Game option and start the game. Other players can connect to you as long as you have set an alias for each of them.
Note:
You have to set an alias and restart Hamachi every time for every new player who joins the network for the first time. Power on and off is sometimes not enough.

used to do this when i used to play CS with my friends . check it out and see if it works .


----------



## Gollum (Dec 23, 2009)

Anyone Playing Left for dead2 here??


----------



## quan chi (Dec 31, 2009)

guys please tell your suitable time and lets finish it off!!


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 31, 2009)

I can play tonight, Finish the fight.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 31, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> I can play tonight, *Finish the fight.*



halo3.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 31, 2009)

yeah I know


----------



## quan chi (Dec 31, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> yeah I know



yeah i also know that.

i mean why you posted that. to tease me..you know how badly i want it for pc.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 31, 2009)

Halo for me is bye bye. F U Bungie/MS. I didn't play HALO 2 and I wont play Halo3.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 31, 2009)

you will never understand it then.though i am telling you to like it as everyone has different tastes.the music of this game is awesome.even e3 opens(intro) by playing its music.anyways i liked it.as it has some gta elements in it too.

not only that the music changes beautifully according to the situation of the game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 31, 2009)

Not tonight guys. I have the next 3 days off. So anytime in the next 3 days. Tonight is party night people. Go on & have fun, rather than busting zombie butt. We shall slay zombies in a fresh new year.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 31, 2009)

whats there to celebrate??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 31, 2009)

quan chi said:


> whats there to celebrate??


Everything! The good and bad stuff of '09 and the surprises of 2010.


----------



## max_demon (Dec 31, 2009)

lets share our STEAM IDs mine is maxdemonx , i play online most of the time to steelseries and steam official server , wat abt u guys ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 31, 2009)

max_demon said:


> lets share our STEAM IDs mine is maxdemonx , i play online most of the time to steelseries and steam official server , wat abt u guys ?


Errrr...We actually play over Hamachi, so Steam is out of question for now.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 1, 2010)

allright then mention your suitable time please.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey guys let's play tonight. Is 9PM okay?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 1, 2010)

seems ok for me lets wait for others reply.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 1, 2010)

10 pm , cant make @9


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 1, 2010)

got l4d2. anybody up then pm me some instructions.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 1, 2010)

L4D or L4D 2?


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 1, 2010)

no one confirmed the time , I guess i will complete bioshock tonight.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 1, 2010)

its already been agreed 10pm.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 2, 2010)

It's re-scheduled to tomorrow afternoon at 1:00PM.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 2, 2010)

no sign of sunny. and guys please buy 50-100/- microphones . Its half fun/co ordination playing without it.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 2, 2010)

he said to ethan he will be there at 1.00.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry for messing it for all of you guys, but i have to visit some place urgently today and its going to take 4-5 hours there. So wont be available for game @ 1pm.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 2, 2010)

Extremely sorry my end as well for not making it. I totally forgot about the session we were about to have and got engrossed into completing The Saboteur. Apologies again.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 2, 2010)

please.. take me into your team.

Every one should follow gaurav's advice. Next session.. if you don't bring your microphones you will given imposition of typing 'I will bring microphone' for 1000 times. What about today?I will be there at any time before 2 AM.


----------



## varunb (Jan 12, 2010)

hey guys, I wanted to know who all are interested in playing l4d2 with me & my friends. We are from delhi so, let me know if u r from delhi or nearby areas or if u have airtel broadband. Guys using BSNL broadband will get pings above 100ms or more depending upon the location. I am looking for some regular players to play l4d2 with us. It doesn't matter if u have razor's or any other rip. The best part is that you won't have to visit any stupid direct links to get the updates. You only need a tool which will update your game whenever any official update releases. Then, just launch the tool & the tool will fetch the updates from Steam's official servers. PM me on xfire/steam if you have any doubts. Below is my contact info:

*Xfire ID*: varunb87
*Steam id*: varunb87
*My hamachi network*: L4D India                                     
*password* of my network = 1234

If you are wondering what xfire is...its an in-game chat messenger with screenshot & video capture feature. It has a feature similar to steam overlay thing(Shift + Tab thing or the steam community thing) which allows you to chat with any guy who's in-game & u r not. Below is the link:
*www.xfire.com/download/

Looking forward to meet you if you are interested in playing wid us.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 8, 2010)

Done with the SP campaign of L4D2. I have got 'The Passing' DLC as well. So we can finish that and bid farewell to this game.

Valve please get L4D3 ASAP.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 9, 2010)

can we finish the l4d1.Every old member please report here ASAP.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 9, 2010)

quan chi said:


> can we finish the l4d1.Every old member please report here ASAP.


Errr...You have been in hibernation for way too long my friend. We completed L4D1 and then completed L4D2. 

In fact, a lot has happened and you missed on a lot of action. All of us got mics now, got a new member added to L4D gang and we are currently playing H.A.W.X in co-op.

Where were you and why didn't you respond to Gaurav's PM's? I had put up WANTED posters of you on the streets.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 9, 2010)

H.A.W.X?!! when? where? who? how?

Even, If there is a remote vacancy for another player... I'm in.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 9, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Errr...You have been in hibernation for way too long my friend. We completed L4D1 and then completed L4D2.
> 
> In fact, a lot has happened and you missed on a lot of action. All of us got mics now, got a new member added to L4D gang and we are currently playing H.A.W.X in co-op.
> 
> Where were you and why didn't you respond to Gaurav's PM's? I had put up WANTED posters of you on the streets.



hmmm...i guess then i missed too much.its a long story will pm you.

anyways gaurav havent pmed me anything.or atleast i havent seen any of his pms related to l4d.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 9, 2010)

quan chi said:


> hmmm...i guess then i missed too much.its a long story will pm you.
> 
> anyways gaurav havent pmed me anything.or atleast i havent seen any of his pms related to l4d.



Not PM's on forum, but offline messages on yahoo.

@Vamsi, there is one vacancy for HAWX , you can join us we usually play after 8pm.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 9, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> Not PM's on forum, but offline messages on yahoo.
> 
> @Vamsi, there is one vacancy for HAWX , you can join us we usually play after 8pm.



Oh i see.then i guess you know the reason why i didnt received your pms.


----------



## varunb (Aug 9, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Done with the SP campaign of L4D2. I have got 'The Passing' DLC as well. So we can finish that and bid farewell to this game.
> 
> Valve please get L4D3 ASAP.



Sad to know that you guys are saying farewell to a game which has a lot of replayability value & also considering the fact that you all haven't tried the other various mutations & survival modes.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 9, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> Not PM's on forum, but offline messages on yahoo.
> 
> @Vamsi, there is one vacancy for HAWX , you can join us we usually play after 8pm.



I'm getting the game now. Are you guys playing on updated version or the stock one?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 9, 2010)

varunb said:


> Sad to know that you guys are saying farewell to a game which has a lot of replayability value & also considering the fact that you all haven't tried the other various mutations & survival modes.


The campaign mode was our main concern for this game. I love how the story was knitted together and how we had to go from one safe house to another to progress. I was thinking of testing some user created campaign maps which are available on the Internet. If that works out, then we may redeem this game. 



			
				vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> I'm getting the game now. Are you guys playing on updated version or the stock one?


It's updated to V1.02.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 9, 2010)

I dont like hawx have seen quite a few videos didnt liked it much.
if its any other game then i may try.like grid or any other fps.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 10, 2010)

People, any chance of playin' tomorrow? Got meself L4D2 (********)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 10, 2010)

Dam! I un-installed it completely a while ago. I'm not sure who else has the game on this forum.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, Ethan. I think I'll play with random people.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 17, 2010)

Darn people. I need to play wichu guys. As y'all know, I got heck loads of studyin' so the usual 9 PM ain't right fer me. Maybe I can make it for 7.30 PM. And, I don't have a mic. So only chattin', y'all up?


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*

All L4Dians, the DLC Sacrifice is out !!! When do we play ?


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 3, 2010)

ok all the new l4d2 owners  when do we play?



_


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2010)

I've downloaded L4D2 and taken a back-up. Tell me a date you want to play. I'll restore the back up and we'll play. I haven't started playing it yet.


----------



## tarey_g (May 2, 2011)

Calling *Ethan_hunt, SunnyChalal* and *Quan_chi *to resume the game of *Left 4 Dead 2 * !!!

*A working microphone is mandatory !*

Time to get DLC's done  

*images.wikia.com/left4dead/images/f/f3/The_Passing_Poster.jpg
*images.wikia.com/left4dead/images/8/89/Crash_Course.jpg
*images.wikia.com/left4dead/images/f/ff/It%27s_Your_Funeral.jpg


----------



## quan chi (May 2, 2011)

^^alright but kindly lets try to wrap it up soon.kindly also mention which dlc to dl.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 2, 2011)

Yep. Have the Sacrifice DLC & Passing as well. Mic is definitely mandatory. Shall we keep it for this Sunday? We can conduct a trial run on Friday night.


----------



## quan chi (May 2, 2011)

I am getting the passing.well lets meet at our old yahoo ids.or tomorrow anybody in?
mine will be patched i hope to 2.1 something which interface we will use now hamachi, tunngle or any other.


----------



## tarey_g (May 2, 2011)

quan chi said:


> ^^alright but kindly lets try to wrap it up soon.kindly also mention which dlc to dl.



Wrap it up soon.. Why ? 

L4D on hardest difficulty != Soon  

Acquire 'Passing' and 'Sacrifice'. 
Now where is sunny.... ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 2, 2011)

Good ol' Hamachi. 

Whatever we do, make sure we have the same game version. Else none of us would connect.


----------



## quan chi (May 3, 2011)

@ethan & tarey wait for pms.


----------



## tarey_g (May 3, 2011)

lets meet tonight @ 10 on yahoo, we will settle abt version confusion.


----------



## quan chi (May 4, 2011)

It seems you cannot install both the dlcs at once.dlc sacrife updates the game from 2.0.3.8 to 2.0.4.3 after that you can apply patches from 2.0.4.3 to the latest.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 4, 2011)

I got 'The Sacrifice' and the whole game is updated to 2.0.4.5. Plus I have got all the latest updates to go with it. Let me know what version you guys are finally syncing it to and I'll update accordingly.


----------



## tarey_g (May 4, 2011)

2055, install updates and check if the game works properly.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 5, 2011)

Okie Doke! See you guys this weekend. Call up Sam for back up. If you guys want to test run this baby, let me know in advance.


----------



## quan chi (May 5, 2011)

lets meet tomorrow updates dling.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 5, 2011)

My baby is up and running. Game version 2.0.5.5 and both DLC's and even No Mercy add-on campaign is available. 

Behold:

*img851.imageshack.us/img851/5008/left4dead22011050509512.jpg

*img809.imageshack.us/img809/299/left4dead22011050509514.jpg

*img15.imageshack.us/img15/299/left4dead22011050509514.jpg

*img541.imageshack.us/img541/299/left4dead22011050509514.jpg


----------



## tarey_g (May 5, 2011)

Great, I am also done, testing remains.


----------



## quan chi (May 5, 2011)

lets meet tonight then.


----------



## tarey_g (May 5, 2011)

I can't, but you guys go ahead. And most important check if Sunny had got the game with all patches.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 6, 2011)

OK! Test launch successful. But we need mic support for sure. Ankur hadn't installed Skype, so we were left to text chat. We played a small section of the first chapter of 'The Passing' DLC.


----------



## quan chi (May 6, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> OK! Test launch successful. But we need mic support for sure. Ankur hadn't installed Skype, so we were left to text chat. We played a small section of the first chapter of 'The Passing' DLC.



yeah.but the loading time is too much.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 6, 2011)

That's OK. I have a solution to that as well. But we'll experiment it later. Just get your mic and Skype up to speed by tomorrow. Weekend nights are going to be L4D nights now.


----------



## tarey_g (May 6, 2011)

Where the hell is Sunny !


----------



## quan chi (May 6, 2011)

if possible pls try to meet a little early.


----------



## tarey_g (May 6, 2011)

10:30, I will be totally free by then.


----------



## quan chi (May 6, 2011)

Kindly buzz me then no news from ethan yet.and who will be the final player.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2011)

Oh man! Had a great time trying out one of the best (and scariest) maps in L4D2; Sugar Mill from the Hard Rain campaign. To up the _ante_, we set the difficulty level to impossible. Initially, Tank kicked our a*s and so did a sh*t load of other infected douchebags. But then we strategically played the game and with Rochelle (absent Sunny) proving to be a good team AI, we managed to beat that map. So all of us now are back on track and Skype up and running.

Now it's time to take on the DLC on Impossible mode. We have completed both games on Hard, so this would really be a challenge.


----------



## quan chi (May 7, 2011)

wtf was i thinking! i thought i had kept fraps running and had captured some best parts.
but when i exit from the game i see no fraps on the tray.


----------



## tarey_g (May 7, 2011)

*images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20091211002829/left4dead/images/6/64/Screenshot01.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2011)

What was that? An ambush?


----------



## tarey_g (May 7, 2011)

Hard rain !!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 7, 2011)

Game installed, Hamachi configured, Skype and mic are up. Let me know if you guys are playing tonight. Also, till what version do I have to patch the game?


----------



## varunb (May 7, 2011)

I thought you all had completed the game & stopped playing l4d2 since Ethan last mentioned. Glad to see that you all have resumed playing it even for the sake of the dlcs. By the way, Valve has released another custom made dlc for l4d2 classed Cold Stream (beta).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2011)

Sunny, patch it up to V2.0.5.5. That's the version we all are on right now.

Varun, we had completed the game last time. Only the DLC's remained. Decided to take a break and got hooked to Borderlands last year. Since we recently completed that game and it's DLC's too, we thought of reviving our favorite Zombie shooter. 

We have to complete 'The Passing' and 'The Sacrifice' on "mission impossible" difficulty this time. 

BTW what's the beta DLC all about? New campaign?


----------



## varunb (May 7, 2011)

Yup, a campaign not officially made by Valve but being released by it. After you have completed the dlcs, I suggest you try certain mutation modes. They are hell lot of fun & will pump up your adrenaline. Lemme know if you are interested in playing a mutation & I will guide you how to host it.


----------



## noja (May 7, 2011)

SunnyChahal said:


> Game installed, Hamachi configured, Skype and mic are up. Let me know if you guys are playing tonight. Also, till what version do I have to patch the game?



Why do you guys play like that?  Buy the game for once!


----------



## varunb (May 7, 2011)

noja said:


> Why do you guys play like that?  Buy the game for once!



I have to agree with him guys. This game totally deserves to be bought. Apart from that it will solve your updating problem. You guys are totally killing the fun for others. I ask this question to the guys playing l4d2 here: mention the name of one game that you have bought recently.


----------



## noja (May 7, 2011)

After buying L4D2 I bought the orange box, and then I got burnout paradise from steam during the sale for $5 or maybe $1, don't remember. Gonna buy dead Space2 when I get a computer.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2011)

I appreciate what both of you are pitching for out here, but I would strongly suggest keep the discussion pinned to the game, rather than what copy we are using. I never poke or push anyone out here, randomly, to know what copy they are using. They have the game, they want to play, they want to discuss about the game, THAT'S IT! 

If you want to share any of your multi-player experience with this game, I'm down with that. But if you want to keep probing about "what we ought to buy?" and something along that lines, then you're in the wrong place. 

On topic, troops we assemble at 21:00 hours tonight. Bring your weapons, your defibs, your med kits and your adrenaline shots. We got some major zombie ass-kicking to do.


----------



## varunb (May 7, 2011)

LOL ethan..chill dude...nobody needs to announce or "PROBE" what version of the game you are playing because the methods you use scream about the genuineness of the game. Take it in a light manner buddy. 

If you are wondering why people are insisting you to buy this or that then the reason could be this: there are guys like me who want to play with you guys but won't be able to join you cos many here have the steam(or legitimate) version. Since you guys have the "AHEM" version, guys like me won't be able to join you & so many here are bound to insist you to get the legitimate version so that all can play together. Try to understand our feeling by placing yourself in our perspective. 

Also if you dont like people to tell you what you ought to buy & what not, then simply ignore the post. The other guy is merely suggesting & not forcing you. Getting angry just bcos one doesn't owns the game & the other person suggesting you to buy it, is totally pointless my friend. I hope you all don't get hyper here because I have no intention of infuriating anyone. I am just making a healthy discussion here. 

Anyways, I have said what I felt like speaking & I have no intention of suggesting you to buy any game anymore so you guys can gladly carry on with your ventures in l4d2. Coming back to the topic, did anyone of you try bleedout mutation ? Its an awesome mutation: no medkits, continous horde chasing you, your health continues to decrease & you only have the pills to survive.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2011)

My apologies for being so blunt, but this statement of yours "*You guys are totally raping it. I ask this question to the guys playing l4d2 here: mention the name of one game that you have bought recently.*" really put me off. That statement was totally uncalled for and hence I had to get down right to the point. Any-hoo, I would like to reflect on your point of view as well, which is totally understandable, but for now, we'll just draw a neutral line, perform a secret truce hand-shake & move on with the game. 

Update: We have Sam filling in Sunny's spot. Started the game from scratch on demand, and this time, it's on impossible difficulty. I can't believe we're were stuck in the second level for over an hour now. The game is unforgiving on this difficulty level. Friendly fire being ON is another challenging part. Tips on survival are welcome.


----------



## quan chi (May 8, 2011)

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/7395/left4dead22011050722314.jpg*img585.imageshack.us/img585/7707/left4dead22011050723010.jpg*img846.imageshack.us/img846/7070/left4dead22011050723011.jpg*img146.imageshack.us/img146/2618/left4dead22011050723164.jpg*img135.imageshack.us/img135/2618/left4dead22011050723164.jpg*img845.imageshack.us/img845/3253/left4dead22011050723165.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2011)

WOW! the second pic should win me a "Best Multi-player pose of the year" award or something. A Molotov + an SMG + Agent = KAPOW! 

Nice pics Quan. Now you are our groups official photographer.


----------



## varunb (May 8, 2011)

Tip: 

1. Move in a pre-decided path rather than running here & there. This could lead to accidental friendly fire. This is absolutely needed when playing on expert mode.

2. Carry one sniper minimum. Keep guys with the shotguns ahead like 2 in front & 2 at the back. The guys at the front should stay crouched most of the time.

3. Deducing from the screenshot, I would suggest you to avoid the expert mode if you are falling short of human players.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2011)

varunb said:


> 1. Move in a pre-decided path rather than running here & there. This could lead to accidental friendly fire. This is absolutely needed when playing on expert mode.


Done. We usually spread out to avoid getting caught in the heat. But there are times when our team is trapped in confined areas, which has little to no room for scattering off. We got boned by massive amounts of hordes in such cases and some or the other members gets in the line of fire. 



varunb said:


> 2. Carry one sniper minimum. Keep guys with the shotguns ahead like 2 in front & 2 at the back. The guys at the front should stay crouched most of the time.


Quan_Chi was crouching all the time. I'm doing that for gaining precision on distant kills. 



varunb said:


> 3. Deducing from the screenshot, I would suggest you to avoid the expert mode if you are falling short of human players.


We are just one player short, momentarily. Sam will get his game tomorrow and then we'll have all human players. We were just giving it a test run for today since Sunny opted out. AI players are good on the healing front, but lousy on the dodging front.


----------



## varunb (May 8, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> AI players are good on the healing front, but lousy on the dodging front.



You already have the answer to my 3rd tip.


----------



## noja (May 8, 2011)

hey, why dont you guys post your stats here, like take a screenshot.


----------



## tarey_g (May 13, 2011)

Allwyn, Quan_chi and Sameer. Can we have a L4D session tonight ? 10 onwards ?
Let me know


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 13, 2011)

Yep. I'm in. Check with the rest and drop me a call.


----------



## sameer.pur (May 13, 2011)

I'm up for it. 
Installed the game but have not launched it yet.


----------



## quan chi (May 16, 2011)

Anybody up for tonight.You guys should be ashamed 4hrs in a single stage.


----------



## tarey_g (May 16, 2011)

On Impossible difficulty and with you doing Rambo all the time and dying , I am not ashamed .

Tonight, 10.30 is fine with me.


----------



## tarey_g (May 18, 2011)

L4D2 game tonight @10, be ready.


----------



## quan chi (May 18, 2011)

alright.


----------



## tarey_g (May 19, 2011)

ROFL LOL !!! 

*images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/7000000/Zoey-has-startled-the-witch-left-4-dead-7075843-600-750.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 20, 2011)

^ROTFLMAO! 

OMG! Took about 50 (million) tries, but we were finally able to complete the Mall level tonight in Expert mode. Now off to the final level of the first chapter; The Atrium. We're pretty much doomed, as it turns out, we need to gather 13 gas cans as opposed to 8, in Expert mode. _*gulp*_ 

This difficulty is really testing our patience. Must remain calm.


----------



## tarey_g (May 20, 2011)

The best we have done so far is collect 5 tanks . 
This one really seems impossible to me. I am ready for another 50(million) tries .


----------



## quan chi (May 20, 2011)

don't listen to them all these guys are just jealous.hadn't i put my character in ai mode at the proper time they wouldn't have completed the chapter yet.therefore its my intelligence which saved their asses at last!
But these ungrateful people are just jealous of my intelligence! and deprived me of my credentials.


----------



## tarey_g (May 20, 2011)

^^ You left the team in the most critical time of the stage. Your char became zombie fodder.


----------



## sameer.pur (May 20, 2011)

I hope we may remain calm as Ethan_Hunt said, otherwise we all will be zombie fodder.
We need to formulate a strategy like we did in last level, and a bit of a luck too..


----------



## tarey_g (May 22, 2011)

Chaos, frustration, hope..!


----------



## quan chi (Aug 9, 2011)

Wtf   !


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 9, 2011)

^^ lol , Vamsi has downloaded the game , we will resume soon. In the worst case we can resume after 15th Aug, sameer will get connection by then.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 9, 2011)

Jep! I'm locked and ready, as usual. Vamsi what's your status?


----------



## sameer.pur (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm gonna get connection as soon as I can after 15th. 
Meanwhile, don't wait on me.. 
Btw, are you resuming from where we left or ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 10, 2011)

YESH!


----------



## sameer.pur (Aug 10, 2011)

So how was the session? Made any progress from Barns?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 1, 2012)

*L4D2 Cold Stream DLC to release on July 24*



> Valve has announced via the Left 4 Dead blog the Cold Stream DLC, which consists of the Cold Stream, Blood Harvest, Crash Course, Dead Air, Death Toll and No Mercy maps will be released on Mac, PC and Xbox 360 July 24.
> 
> Valve said there are some “surprises and details,” in store later, but for now it “just wanted to confirm an often requested feature.”
> 
> ...



Source: VG24/7


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 1, 2012)

The best mp experience has dlc. Oh yes I am in.


----------



## sameer.pur (Jul 2, 2012)

Hmm.. good timepass until Borderlands 2 comes??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 2, 2012)

True! As usual, highest difficulty setting.


----------

